# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: De huisarts herkent autisme niet

## Leontien

De Vrije Universiteit en De Nederlandse Vereniging voor Autisme NVA op het landelijk Autismecongres in Utrecht heeft de resultaten bekend gemaakt van een grootschalig onderzoek onder mensen van autisme en hun naasten. Het onderzoek richtte zich op alle levensfasen en levensgebieden en behandelt onderwerpen van diagnose tot onderwijs, werk, wonen en welbevinden.

*De huisarts herkent autisme niet*
Een opvallende uitkomst van de enquête is dat huisartsen en consultatiebureaus een opvallend kleine rol spelen in de eerste herkenning van autisme. Initiatieven om autisme bij deze professionals meer onder de aandacht te brengen lijken nog weinig effect te hebben. Bij deelnemers jonger dan 18 jaar ontstaat het eerste vermoeden van autisme meestal bij de ouders (45%). Bij volwassenen zijn dit meestal psychologen, orthopedagogen of psychiaters (30%).

Op de vraag: Wie was degene die het vermoeden van autisme als eerste uitsprak? Komt bij slechts 1 procent van de kinderen met autisme tot 18 jaar de huisarts in beeld. Bij volwassenen is dat zelfs nog minder (0,7%).

Deze uitkomst baart ons grote zorgen, aldus Swanet Woldhuis, interim directeur van de Nederlandse Vereniging voor Autisme.De huisarts doet zijn best , maar heeft onvoldoende kennis. Als gevolg van de ver doorgevoerde plannen voor de WMO transitie en de nieuwe Jeugdwet zal daarnaast ook de gemeente een cruciale rol gaan spelen in de toewijzing van zorg voor deze kinderen en volwassenen met autisme. Gemeentes zijn hier ook niet op voorbereid. Hoe kan je mensen helpen en het juiste advies uitbrengen als je niet eens autisme herkent?

De NVA vindt het daarom van belang om te investeren in het verbeteren van een vroegere signalering van autisme bij eerstelijns hulpverleners, zodat de diagnose autisme niet onnodig laat gesteld wordt. Alleen dan kan degene met autisme op tijd de juiste hulp en zorg krijgen, waarmee veel erger leed op latere leeftijd, en daarmee ook hogere kosten voor de maatschappij, kunnen worden voorkomen.

Wat vind jij van de uitkomst van deze enquête?

----------


## ingridwouterson

Een afwijking uit het autistisch spectrum, zou de juiste diagnose moeten zijn, en dat is tevens het probleem voor de hulpverleners. Er zijn vele vormen in dit spectrum o.a. klassiek autisme, asperger, pdd NOS enz. En de lichtere vorm de nerd

----------

